# cpt code for laryngoscopy with removal of vocal cord nodules



## sateeshtv

Hi All:

What is the cpt code for cpt code for "laryngoscopy with removal of vocal cord nodules"?.Is it 31541 or 31545? I have confusion regarding this, since cpt 31541 states " excision of tumor" ? Please help


----------



## nsteinhauser

Unless the op note has a description of a sub-mucosal removal with a flap or auto graft (in the description for 31545), I'd use 31541.  A 'tumor' is a mass, not necessarily a cancer. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## sateeshtv

Thanks for kind reply


----------



## elsaee87

A tumor codes to neoplasm, but a mass and/or lesion is not necessarily a tumor/neoplasm.


----------

